# ive seen something amazing



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

Or atleast I think so. It was something a bloke had made, it was a tree stump that had obviously died away over the years, and he'd chipped the middle out and made a plant pot out of it, I want to have ago at making one but once ive got the stump how do I hollow it out?
http://www.google.co...1t:429,r:13,s:0


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Burn it?


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

a giant drill bit on an industrial drill?


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

a knife and a looooooottttttttt of time


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Burn it?


How would you control it?


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I say burning..... big heavy logs like that burn slow, and if you can start the cavity with some sort of tool then you would be able to have a controlled fire burn its way into the stump....

I know for a fact that this is the way some groups of primitive people's crafted there dug out (burn out) boats/canoes ...

Cheers - John


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I have read that the Indians made wooden mortars, pestles, and dugout canoes by first making a hollow with an adze. Next they would place a large hot coal in the area that was to be burned out. Then, using a tube/straw of some sort they would blow onto the coal, which would make it burn very hot. After the area was burned, the coal would be moved on to the next area. Finally, the char would be chipped out much easier than raw wood.

I'm not saying I have tried this (as I have an aluminum johnboat and no need of a dugout) but I could see how it would work.


----------

